
Ask HN: How to make sure that my explanation is being understood? - shankr
I feel like lot of times when I am explaining bit more complicated concept, the audience or the interviewer isn&#x27;t grasping it. 
I would either start explaining too much or start rambling. How do you make sure your explanation is concise and clear without being either too superficial or quite elaborate? Also what would be the way to have some kind of implicit feedback when I am explaining it to someone so that I feel like they are understanding what I am talking about?
======
58x14
The right explanation is tailored to your conversation partner. Perhaps every
third or fourth sentence, punctuate your speech with an open question. Does
their response feel like they’re close to what you’re trying to communicate?

Writing is also a great way to practice and validate your own understanding of
the concepts you want to discuss.

